# Pro Evolution Soccer 4 (PC)



## Green (Jun 24, 2005)

Couldn't find a thread dedicated to this, so... hey presto.

Any of you play PES4 for the PC? Anyone up for a friendly?

Any of you in any leagues?

PS - please don't mention FIFA


----------



## Calis (Jun 24, 2005)

Why no mention of FIFA?
FIFA is pretty good, I rate FIFA up there along with This is Soccer (or Football).

Just they always seem to forget Senegal in FIFA games.
FIFA Street is awesome.


----------



## Green (Jun 24, 2005)

I've nothing against FIFA (though the last I played was FIFA 96... used to love it)... just didn't want this to turn into a PES V FIFA slagging match, like it so often does.

So I take it you're not a PES-ster?

PS - I said don't mention FIFA!


----------



## Calis (Jun 25, 2005)

I actually havent played PES, I dont even know if it is out in Australia.


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jun 27, 2005)

What the hell are you doing playing football games 

could not decide which smiley to use  or


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 27, 2005)

i use to play some football games but i totaly lost the interest to play them


----------



## Green (Jun 27, 2005)

PES4 = the most aggravating experience of your life, plus the most fun you can have with your pants on, all rolled into one.

What can I say, it's an addiction


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 27, 2005)

I am the greatest Pro Evo player in the world.  

I did not realise that this was out on the PC.  Hmmmmmm.  And there are online leagues set up??  When I get my PC back tomorrow I will have to look into this.


----------



## Green (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh, yes, there are leagues  If you get it on PC, give me a shout and I'll give you a game... it can be a pain to get it working online if you have a router (it's badly written for t'internet), but it's worth it


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 29, 2005)

I will give you a shout when I am all sorted mate.  If I can get it running like the PS2 version then I should be able to defeat the whole world.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 30, 2005)

I now have it mate so if you want a game please PM me.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 2, 2005)

Been online with PES4 this morning Green.  Lost my first game 2-1 even though I had like 65% and he only had a few shots compared to my barrage.  Also I kept playing as inferior teams to test myself.  I did not fail.  Though playing as Inter or Real Madrid is obviously more enjoyable as you can score better goals.

  It does play slightly different from my PS2 version, the controls seem not to respond as they do on the PS2.  My short control button (ie R2) does silly spins and stuff when it should be just bringing the ball under control for dribbling.  I also use this button for block tackles especially in the offensive end of the field.  Otherwise you can play this game online with little effort to setup.  

I am on an unbeaten run currently, I've had a few people disconnect from the game when they are soundly losing - but I suppose this is just the equivilent to throwing the pad down.  I can not wait to come across a really good player who lashes me, I need to see what levels of player are out there right now.  

PS I will never quit a game even if getting stuffed, sometimes you just have to take your hat off.


----------



## Green (Jul 2, 2005)

Add me to msn if you want a game... I'll be online for the next few hours, in spits and spots 

Check your PMs for my msn address...

PS - I'm not that good, but I'll give it my best


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 2, 2005)

I'll pretend to take it easy on you, when in reality behind all my bravado I am simply crap.


----------



## Green (Jul 2, 2005)

Good games mate... sorry I had to go.

We'll have to play again tomorrow, so that I can get you back for that last second winner, you *******


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 3, 2005)

The controls are not exactly the same which buggers me from time to time.  Shot power etc is so different it will take me awhile to adjust.  Just got beat off some loser as the lag was killing the game, I literally couldn't do anything.  He of course took full advantage.  It seems okay when I host the games but when I join a game it is crap.  By the way you are clearly the best player I have come across as yet.  If I could only sort out the control issue I would smash these people!  Though I have beaten most of them with relative ease.  I really need to get involved in a league.  

Last kick winners are the best.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 3, 2005)

Got smashed off a couple of blokes last night.  One of them was a good player but I am under no illusions when I say I would have beat him with relative ease on the PS2 version.  The game is faster and the controls are little off if not weird but I really don't know why I am struggling.  It may just be the little things; I can't change the camera angle to Wide when online, the passing lacks a certain slickness, the forwards power through defenders too easily.... Maybe I will address these problems in time but not until I sort out my game pad.  What pads do you use?  I use my PS2 pad which is fine in most games but seems slightly ineffective in this game, with the power of passes, shots, freekicks etc being quite difficult to control.  

It still kicks the ass of FIFA.


----------



## Calis (Jul 4, 2005)

seems your full of excuses.


----------



## Green (Jul 4, 2005)

The lag when you're a client is generally the killer of a game. Most people get it to some extent, even if all it is is a sluggish response in the controls. You're connection the other day was near perfect, it has to be said, which is cool. Some connections make it like playing in treacle. After a bottle of whisky. Hopefully, PES5 will have these issues sorted out, but I doubt it tbh.

To change to wide camera online - you have to do it beforehand (because Konami don't know how to program a PC game). So, go into singleplayer match mode, select all the options you want (sound, camera, screen), quit the game and save to the option file, and then online they should be how you want them.

The power bar... has issues online. Sometimes it fills up too fast, sometimes too slow, sometimes it doesn't even come up.

I use a PS2 pad with a USB converter. Some say these are slower than some of the imitation PS2 pads that just connect straight to the PC, but I don't like them. They just don't feel right, dammit!

If you get a place in our league (highly possible, since we've got a couple of problems with no-shows this season already, and we're only 2 weeks in), wait till you play a couple of the guys in there. Wow. Sebbe usually pans me (when I client against him, I usually don't even get a shot in). I got relegated to the 1st division last season, but it's cool  It's more my level.

In our league, you play each team twice - once as host, once as client, so any whuppings you get as client, you get the chance for payback as host  Though my league luck is so bad I usually lose those too...

Still need revenge for the other day... a couple of cracking games there with late winners


----------



## Calis (Jul 4, 2005)

can you put your ps2 control onto the PC though an adapter?


----------



## Green (Jul 4, 2005)

Yeah, a USB adapter. You can get them from most places for about £5.

People say the Play.com one is good. Mine's a SuperBox 3 - can't remember where I got it from though. I've no complaints with mine.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 4, 2005)

I sometimes can't access F10 to chat, which of course is a problem if there are play issues.  I persevered with serious lag the other day just so I would not be viewed as a quitter.  

Calsi I make no excuses.  I can hold my own against most people, which is good as I am brand new to the game.


----------



## Calis (Jul 4, 2005)

> I am the greatest Pro Evo player in the world.



didnt you say that? and not from someone who is new to the game


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 4, 2005)

New to the PC version.

That was merely bravado, though I know that I would rank very highly on the PS2 version as I have beaten people from all over the country and from around Europe with ease.  Given time I (hope) believe that will become a force on this version.  Anyway all the excuses I have made are recognised flaws in the game.  It is normal for PES players to look for flaws in new or updated versions, as Konami always seem to leave flaws in the game.  

Do you play Calis?  I really want to smash you at this game now.


----------



## Calis (Jul 4, 2005)

nope, soccer is for sissies. 

my connection isnt so good towards the end of the months, but i also dont have PES and I wasnt even sure it was out in Australia.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 4, 2005)

I should ban you from using this site.   


So why are you interested in this thread?


----------



## Calis (Jul 4, 2005)

felt like chatting up FIFA and the fact they never include Senegal in their games.

I like FIFA Street though, its good.
I do like soccer games, I just dont have the patience to play a whole season let alone doing it over and over.
I like Soccer Management games.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 4, 2005)

Football mangement games are very addictive.  FIFA is for kids.


----------



## Green (Jul 4, 2005)

Read a review of FIFA Street. Apparently it's like the game version of that Nike advert from the world cup.

The mag thought this was a good idea. I didn't.


----------



## Calis (Jul 5, 2005)

bah, its a good game.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 6, 2005)

EA are the proverbial devil's jism.


----------



## Calis (Jul 7, 2005)

they make quality games imo


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 11, 2005)

That is your elf blood talking mate.  We all know that elves haven't got a clue about sports games....


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 9, 2006)

Whatever did happen to your poxy league Green?


----------



## Green (Nov 9, 2006)

It's still going, but it has morphed into nothing more than a pool of ignorance and hate. Much like your good self


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 9, 2006)

It is a weight I sometimes can not bear.  My cross.


----------



## Green (Nov 9, 2006)

You fashioned it yourself, from the dark wood of the devil's fence.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 9, 2006)

I was building a go-cart.  Where did I go wrong?


----------



## Green (Nov 9, 2006)

I think you took a left at the gates of hell.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 9, 2006)

Bainsey said I could join Evoelite if I turned left.


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 9, 2006)

I know the Chronics are a bit weird - but am I the only one here who doesn't have a clue as to what you are talking about?  Or is it like when someone tells a joke and you laugh because everyone else does but you don't have the faintest idea what the joke is about - you are just adding your two pennyworth here?


----------



## Green (Nov 9, 2006)

Pro Evolution Soccer is a game, about football. There are online leagues (Evoelite being one of them). Lace is a pit of ignorance and hatred. 

You are now up to speed


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 9, 2006)

I am not sure I understand a word you are saying which could be ironic if that is what you in turn are implying.  Sometimes saying nothing is the best option one can take.


----------

